# Need help on choosing dappled buck kid for a herd sire



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

So I found a good breeder in canada but he is far and I cannot go that. And he is giving me first choice on any one.

So I asked him which is the best one he has and he believes this one will grow to be really good. 

We have been talking for a while 

believes that's the best one. When I asked why he said this.

Well pedigree, is certainly unique, as his maternal line is Du Biquet breeding, his color, his dam has been productive, I have twin does from her not yet a year old
And he is growing good.



Ok so the first pics are of him at week. And 4th pic is him with his dam and brother at 1 month and the 6th pic is when he turned 2 months on April 5th 

7th is sire.8th is his half sister under a year.

The kid is a fullblood, what do you guys think? I'm getting 2 buck kids this is one and other I am not sure.
He believes that this one will be really good one older.

What you guys think? Thanks


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

These are his half brothers. At 1 month I think 
Same sire just different dams


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm not going to be very helpful as I know nothing about meat goats. 
It's difficult to see conformation from top view photos, but his color is amazing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is hard to see conformation as mentioned, from picture angles, but from what I see, he looks like a good buckling.

Love his sire.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll try to get better pics for confirmation.

But what will the gray turn into? 
Thanks


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

This is the other buck kid I am interested in. He is 2 months in this pic. 

Same sire as the first one just different dams, he is a fullblood to


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He looks like a tank, so that is a good beginning. I love his coloring also. I don't know much about Boer bloodlines any more, but dad is handsome and meaty, so this buckling should be a decent sire.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

lottsagoats1 said:


> He looks like a tank, so that is a good beginning. I love his coloring also. I don't know much about Boer bloodlines any more, but dad is handsome and meaty, so this buckling should be a decent sire.


which buck kid are you referring to? the gray one?

thanks


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

ok so ive talked to some breeders and they said to let the breeder suggest the ones since i am far away and they know the breeder so he will give me the best ones.

anyways he suggests the gray one and the paint dapple. there dam side is very good du biquet and du sillon they are canada lines 
the first pic is him at 1 month then 2nd is 2 months.

he grew alot and looks good. 

so i am sure i am going to buy the grey one and the other one.

breeder is getting me side , front and rear pics on the weekend on both kids .


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

does anyone else have any input?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The gray one is hard to tell but the other one sure is solid.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

All I can think of is, which part of Canada is this because I want one lol....seriously, which part. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Will wait for the other pics. But yes that second kid is thick.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The second kids dam is a tradtional, the sire is dappled


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They look good! Who's the breeder?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok so the teats and bite are good. 

I ended up buying the 2 but the breeder won't take any money until there weaned. I talked to some other breeders and they said I should trust his suggestions so I did. And I do Ike the ones he suggested.
I am getting more pictures on the weekend


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with them. They sure are cute.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm guessing the breeder is High Octane?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

And two are always better then one


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> I'm guessing the breeder is High Octane?


Yes the breeder Is high octane. Do you know him?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Not really. Before I got into Kikos I was looking at Boers, so know about the major breeders in Ontario.

I really like his goats, lots of color and solid. I also like Bellbrooke Farms Boers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear, they are nice looking bucklings.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys so I got the video but the owner posted it on Facebook. 
Does anyone know how I post them here?

When I get home on my computer I will try
Thanks


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ac73nn0zeytugpj/grey.mp4?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7kxbx7xjthatjro/paint.mp4?dl=0

let me know what you guys think


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Both nice kids, the one is very camera shy, LOL.

The cough, I am not sure about, is the kid OK?


----------



## Christman2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow! I love his coloring! He will throw some unique colors! Did you end up getting him?


----------

